# February 2012 Prep Journal



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Can you believe that it is alreayd February?

We are having wet and rather warm weather for this time of year.

Hope you are all doing well, and getting your projects accomplished.

Angie


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Really....it's only February. Feels like April outside...I'm fighting the urge to plant something, LOL.

Last day of dollar meat sales. Heading off to the store to make myself a bunch more work....chicken to can.

Going to put DS to work getting the table out of the garage and the light set up....time to start seeds. It was too could int he basement last year even with the grow lights. So the plants are being upgrade to coach class....I'll set them up in the computer room. My seed packets from MPS came today, so there is nothing to hold me back now.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I finally finished roofing the new goat shed today - that was supposed to be a January project, but better late than never!

I'm getting to be a regular bucket scrounger! I ran through the BK drive-thru the other night and figured it couldn't hurt to ask. I ended up with another 5 gallon pickle bucket. No lid, but I have a few spares. For now, I'll use the buckets to catch rain water while I wait for the pickle smell to go away.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Whew! I have been at one Dr.'s office, or another all day! I'm pooped!
MGM - I had to laugh, I just ....a few minutes ago, picked up 5 buckets at the BBQ place, and my car smells like pickles!!
Looks like an MRI is in order on my knee. He thinks there is a tear in something. ugh!
DH has already been to Cabela's today for his monthly ammo purchase. 
I will be starting seed this weekend. 
I am also tempted to start planting outside. The weather is so very mild....75F today....again. Buuuuuut.......This is only early Feb. This time last year we were seeing record cold in the single digits...who can tell?

Our Stock Show and Rodeo will end this weekend.....we have been able to sell what we wanted for the amout we wanted. Thank you, Lord!

I am going to put an LDS order together for this month and start going thru the freezers.

We are looking for stock for our Orchard...I just pray we can keep it all together this summer. That drought has been very costly.....in so many aspects. It is just sickening.

On the up side, our taxes were filed today......So, that is out of the way.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Went to Baker Creek for my birthday. Son bought me many pkts of seeds that I didn't need but I sure wanted! Thought it would be fun to be one of the pickers for seed orders...running up and down with a basket. Really nice and several offered suggestions on varieties they'd grown sucessfully here in MO. Then stop at Shetlers Mennonite store for 50# sugar for the bees, oat groats, brown rice and some of their delicious carrots.

Got my order finally together for Vernon Barnes nursery....two cherry trees,an apricot, two more peach and another Red Rome apple. Plus two flowering crab and some crape myrtle shrubs and ***** willows. Their trees are so reasonable and, although smaller, they take right off and grow fast. Have bought too many overpriced trees from Stark and Miller...already replaced my cherry from last year when it never grew and it doesn't look like the second one is any better. Like that Barnes is in Tn and is same zone as us.

Got our tax stuff together. Hoping to qualify for the rebate on our Energy Star metal roof. $500 is worth the paperwork. 

Staked out the new greenhouse and hoping to get frame up this weekend. Son and I will run to sawmill tomorrow to get lumber for more raised beds. Sure hope the dog ravaged strawberries come back or will have to re-plant. Darn dog just loves to lie in newly dug dirt.

Pa put in an order for 10 new hive bodies since Mr. Bear ruined them. Checked hive ny house yesterday, fed them and were happy to see high population and lots of pollen being brought in. Spring weather temps one to get ahead of themselves. Know we'll get some kind of weather one of these days but sure enjoying the mild winter.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

AH! I walked out to the garden area late last night,what did I see.....Lettuce, lots of it! Volunteer from last spring. There is already several meals out there!
Mutti - Our new metal roof and all the losses we faced .....due to wildfires and drought...helped us out on our taxes. You should see the same thing...I imagine. Since you make some of your income on the Bee Hives that were destroyed......Check it out.....can't hurt.

Radio Fish -Where are you?????


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, when is your MRI? I hope it shows something easily and permanently fixed! Lol at your pickly car - mine smells like dill slices, too! 

Happy Birthday, Mutti! Baker Creek with a son willing to pick up the tab sounds like heaven to me. 

Jen, did you get all the meat you wanted? I'm so ready to start my seeds. The weather has been weird here - shirtsleeves or hard freezes, snow, rain, sun...my plants don't know what to do. I have tulips up and growing already.

RF, I hope you're doing okay, too...check in, friend!

I got outside with the chainsaw yesterday afternoon and ran a tank of gas through it. I was in dire need need of firewood. Still had plenty of trash wood in the bins, but had gone through all my split and seasoned firewood. I cut up a bunch of downed and seasoned wood, got some of it split and will try to do more of it today while the sun is shining. Then it's back to work tonight, so maybe I'll be able to pick up more buckets and leftovers. I'm still eating off the gallon of clam chowder and Muttley has enjoyed all the goodies added to his kibble. Since my goal is to save enough money on my budget to pay off my house this year, all those things add up.


The Prep To-Do List is up for February, for anyone who wants to post your Feb Goals!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - You are correct. It certainly does all add up.
My MRI has not been scheduled yet....probably within the week. They will call me. I have Oncologist appts....they will have to schedule around those.
BTW - If you get an abundance of doggie leftovers...Can them up. I do.... sometimes I just add a bit of rice ......just don't add onion or garlic. Keep them on the shelf.
Been watching You tube Prepper video's.......got me rethinking. Does any one here have gas masks?? I don't know diddly about them......just wondering.

OH!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Mutti!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mutti.

TDD - I'm jealous....lettuce! I'm having a hard time not putting in some spinach right now. At least it's cooler and cloudy today so I'm not as inspired to get into the garden. May try some spinach in a pot next warm spell...I could always bring it inside if we got a true cold snap.

MGM - are your going thorugh more firewood then normal this year? We have used very little of ours...been crazy warm all winter.

I thought I bought 4 trays of chicken thighs to can up. Opened the fridge and found I had 6, LOL. I pulled 3 venison roasts out of the freezer last night since I was going to can meat today. If I'm going to the trouble I figured I should use both caners. I'm sitting here listening to 9 pt of venison in one caner and 7 qt of chicken in the other "ticking" away. The cooking venison smell is helping kill the cooking chicken smell....which is a good thing! I may plan to do all my poultry caning while caning something else....or maybe drying something very odoriferous in the future. My stomach is much happier.

Going to a Red Cross "discussion" tonight. There is a group of us like-minded people that get together every month and talk, watch a video on something prep related, etc. Tonight one of the ladies is having a Red Cross worker she goes to church with come and talk. RC left our county due to budget cuts. Knowing what they are still doing and aren't doing will help up better prepare. I'm assuming some people will find a few more holes in their preps tonight. We've never planned on the RC helping us.....but at least one family in the group is still thinking they will come through in a time of disaster. My philosophy is to plan for them (or any other agency-government or private) not to show and then be pleasantly surprised if they do.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

My one lettuce plant gave me some leaves today for my burritos. Yum!
Swapping tires around on vehicles, have to get it inspected tomorrow.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

What a productive day yesterday...sunny,in the 60's and no wind for a change. We spent whole day outside burning trash, loading up a whole pickup truckload of more trash, pruning,cleaning out chicken house. Our local recycle center lets you take a truck full for $15 and even help you unload. They take just about everything. See the spring clean up where you can get rid of toxic stuff is coming up. Pa saves all his old oil for a friend who heats his shop with it.



Got a Gurney catalog in mail with $25 FREE if order totals under that!!!!!! So ordered the strawberries to replace dog damage and it the others do come back will just put in another bed as there is no such thing as too many strawberries! Cost me a whole $1.93...can afford that!

Got the rest of the wood out of shed and can now back the JD in there. Our JD lawn tractor with wonderful cart is used daily for hauling firewood. Actually used more than the Kabota. That cart has saved our old backs over and over. Still have half a log truck to cut up plus that giant maple tree pile but it has been so mild we just haven't used that much wood. Too big a fire in the wood boiler drives us out of the house. Suppose to change next week to the big chill. We'll see! We seem to get our worst weather here in Feb.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Woke up with a nasty sinus headache. Bad enough that I headed to the medicine cabinet, not something I do lightly. Medication did it's job, but all that medication either shuts down my brain function OR gives me the "I don't care" attitude towards everything. I got the latter today.....so not too much is getting accomplished, lol.

I did rebuild my bar-code file for inventorying my home canned stuff.

Assigned DS to read 5 articles a week from Backwoods Home. Any issue or Anthology on any subject. Well...being a 13 yr old boy he found a food article and promptly said we have all this can I make these cookies?? Grabbed his 9 yr old sister and off they went. Good smells coming from the kitchen and lots of giggles. Not really the result I was looking for with that assignment, but it's learning none the less :goodjob:.

Found a temporary home for my canning lids and ever growing stack of rings. I swear the rings multiply overnight! I have one of those 4 drawer plastic cabinets...stuck it under the island in the kitchen. One drawer for Tattler regular lids with a drawer of rings below it then a drawer of wide mouth Tattlers with a drawer of wide mouth rings below it. Maybe I can actually get my counter tops back now!!

ETA: Kids came in with a report back on the cookies they made: too sweet. They are use to my cookies in which I always cut down on the sugar, LOL. They decided the 4 c of sugar it called for was way too much (as was the 2 c of oil, lol)....yep, good learning was happening in that kitchen!! They will look at recipes with suspicious eyes in the future (or use my recipes).


----------



## Lenape Sadie (Jan 18, 2012)

I made my first ever loaf of homemade bread and it was even edible!! My goal is expand my cooking skills this year so I feel like I'm off to a good start! I've got all the wire run for my garden fence and DH will be electrifying it this weekend! Maybe this year I won't be feeding quite as many deer.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Im still sorting through all of our stuff...we have become overloaded and unorganized...I try to do one area at a time (today it was cleaning out several kitchen drawers)...Kept extras in a storage tub for backup, got rid of the junk, and made it so you can actually find the utensil you are looking for (I have WAY too many swing-a-way can openers LOL)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome Lenape Sadie.

We had a 78F degree day yesterday and I had to spend it at several Dr.s office. Rain over night and now chilly.
I am going to try to go out and cruise for stuff to add to our stores. And I am spending time at the "gunpowder salon", sharpening skills!
MGM - MRI -Monday.
I noticed a weak flashlight, I'll be replacing the batteries.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Crapola - just lost my post on this stupid phone and am not retyping it again on this stoopid keypad. See the CF journal and to-do thread for my new grandbaby report and preps!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well havent posted in a long while!!! We've been just floating along and need to get kicking in high gear.. cuz in 35 days we will have a Momma and baby goat !!! weve been getting the "NEW" home set up and have a bunny (hopefully ) bred!! And MGM I thought of you as we used pallets to "wall" up one side of the OLD hog shed that was on our property... Need more pallets!!!
Weve been doing alot of road travel.. dr appts 1, 1.5 and 2 hrs ONE WAY.. 2 surgeries this month and a tooth extraction (mine!!) so busy month!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OHhhhhhhhMGM. I've done that! Curses!!
Congrats GB on new members coming to live with ya! Sorry about the Dr.s appts. I have a boat load of them this month too!!
Went to the range yesterday . Practice, Practice, Practice!!
Our Stock handlers will be home today and they will get everything scrubbed, buttoned up and put away.
They have strict orders to make sure all tires are good and aired, and every thing is replaced ,filled repaired , greased and in "go order".
Making ANOTHER ( ugh) feed order.
My best working Border Collie, has a Birthday today...I am going to take her to the Doggie Salon.....She doesn't often smell like a girl (pee uuu).
I am anxious to watch " Doomsday Preppers"on NGC, Tues., I know sometimes they are hokie, put I almost always pick up some good info...or an idea......some times I just shake my head.

Radiofish - I do wish you would check in.

Congrats onthe new grand, MGM!! (((HUGS))))


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Seed tent is set up. It's on the main floor this year since it was too cold in the basement last year. I haven't started any seeds, but the day isn't over yet.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

It's raining off and on today, so I'm getting the chance to test out the tarp rain collection system for filling my 275 water tanks. Appears to be holding up okay - I'll head out in a minute to see how much water had collected and make sure it's actually going into the fill hole and not running off around it.

I spent a day straightening up my storage room, getting rid of some un-needed stuff and putting everything to rights. Looks a lot better and it's nice to be able to find things.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wanted to add that I've found that Dawn works better than engine degreaser to remove all traces of hydraulic oil from the insides of buckets...I cleaned out 4 or 5 buckets that I've had sitting around here for quite a while. I can use them to collect wash water for now, and if I need some gasoline or kerosene storage in the future, I can put them to use for that then. They came with gasketed lids with pour spouts. Those are soaking in Dawn water now. I've been collecting every bucket I can find around the homestead in order to clean them thoroughly and put them under driplines to catch rainwater. We haven't had nearly the amount of rain this winter as normal, so I'm trying to gather as much as I can in anticipation of a potentially dry summer.

Jen, you asked if I was going through more wood than was usual...I am. With the lack of rain, we've had a lot of clear weather, meaning warm days, but cold nights, meaning I use a lot of wood. I've gone through as much now as I did all of last winter. I'm gathering more wood nearly every day.

I've been able to bring home about 2 dozen of the 1 gallon buckets with lids from work so far - they are being filled with pasta and hard candy, as well as nails and other bits of hardware (not all in the same one, of course). I think I can make use of a good many more. I've also been able to bring home goodies for Muttley, that would have been thrown away. He's always happy to see me come home, but even more so when he gets treats.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow! I must of typed that, while I was still woozy from paid meds! YIKES.

What I meant to say, was....My Loco gal pal and I are going to be attending the Original Gun Show this weekend.
So,watch out for us crazy Texans laden down with new wares and a gleamin their eye!!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Yesterday put the new tires on the travel trailer. Listed the old tires on CraigsList. Hopefully they will sell soon.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We had our first livestock birth here today. A goat we were given in October up and had a kid today, lol. I'm calling her our bonus baby. We hope to really socialize her and have her as a milker in a couple of years. Her mom is the least social of our goats due to the fact she came from a large herd and our others were 1 of 4 and a bottle baby wether. It was a fun experience. I knew she'd wait until the snow was flying to give birth, lol. Hopefully, all will be well in the morning. This was a major milestone for us. Chicks we've been raising for a couple of season but this was a first for mammal births.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

We bought a couple of 'pieces' for our 'person', now that our state had FINALLY passed the legalities to carry them.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> We bought a couple of 'pieces' for our 'person', now that our state had FINALLY passed the legalities to carry them.


Welcome back to the part of the US where then 2nd Amendment is still law!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We spent most of the afternoon at Bass Pro.... The have a 50% off President's Day sale. Picked up some goodies. 
Dh found a new 'piece' for his person at a friends' establishment. ( Like I didn't see THAT coming!)LOL!!!
Hark! I just heard some rain on the window??? Hmmmm. Today's work plan just changed...
We are planning on trenching in some deeper access, to our water source ( for garden purposes). They won't be able to get the machinery down there, now.
I hope to get my planting area all organized and some seeds started this weekend. Shouldn't take much effort....if my knee cooperates! Dr. told me to stay off the Horses, until my knee is on the mend... He has taken the fun outta everything!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Feeling a bit restless last night so I grabbed on of my cooking with storage type cookbooks. Found a recipe for grape-nuts like cereal. Seemed simple enough, so today I made up a batch. It will be a nice addition to my home made granola. I'm always looking for something to change it up a bit.


----------



## Lenape Sadie (Jan 18, 2012)

The garden fence is popping hot! And we extended it to enclose the almost cleared acre next to it. That will make a nice private paddock for my mare when she gets ready to foal! I got lucky and was GIVEN about 30 quart canning jars! They are quite elderly but in perfect condition! I'm going to start some tomatoes and peppers indoors this week and plant my early root crops as well! We have burned up enough firewood to justify cutting down another tree or two, but I can't decide which ones to fell first. There are about five that are totally in my way! Finished processing the last batch of free scraps from the deer processor. I make my own dog and cat food. This season I processed about four months worth for FREE. Love free! Lots more to do. I'm always so behind!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Lenape Sadie - Great score on the canning jars!!
I can up dog food from scraps, as well. My pack loves it. They really don't care which"flavor", it is...they lap till it has vanished!

We are COLD today, with rain and SNOW expected tomorrow. We flirted with 80F, just the other day...Fruit trees are trying to bloom.....Agggggggh!

I had planned to start some seed this weekend.....but, I am going to wait a few days, after all. 
Well......looks like I am baking bread today......and maybe some cookies;p


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

12.7 degrees this am with a stiff wind....guess we get a mini blast of winter so we can say we had winter. Will at least retard the over-eager trees/shrubs from leafing out so soon. All the pastures around here greening up. Good weekend to stay in and work on my quilting. Supposed to get a winter storm thru here Monday...for some reason the bad weather seems to skirt us and follow I-44 or head towards the Arkansas line. Not complaining! Some snow for moisture would be actually welcome as has been very dry winter. Woodpile hardly dented.

Thought I'd count my canning jars and discovered I had 13 dozen qts. and 12 dozen pints plus various half pints of jelly. Sure seems like lots more when they are empty and I'm trying to store them. Usually try to find something else to can and store them full so canned up more chicken and some soups. Oops,forgot the 4-5 dozen jars that are currently at the kids ....can tomatoes and meats mainly for them but they religiously bring back the jars. Son big pickle fan so he saves the big Valasic jars for me to do his pickles. Plus he likes to take our excess eggs and pickle them. 

Still haven't gotten the greenhouse up. Don't usually start much before mid-March anyhow as it grows so much faster in the greenhouse and gets bigger than I like for planting out. Somethings need to wait for mid June to avoid the cycle of squash bugs, for instance. My garden journal has really helped to pinpoint when the nasties arrive!

Bread ready for the oven and quite chilly in our unheated upstairs for sitting long at the computer....


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Ordered 6 dozen more regular mouth Tattler lids, as well as 9 dozen each of wide mouth and regular mouth gaskets. I hadn't realized just how many of the second hand jars I found were regular mouth until I finished cleaning and making space for them in the pantry this week.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Cold and crummy here. I spent a bit of time straightening some storage. Nothing major. DH went to fill up vehicles, wood brought close to the house.....I think we are good to go thru the weather"event". Wound up not going to the weekend show, I'd planned to attend.
Haven't worked on any quilting.....but, I thought about it. Does that count?

*********

So, I later tore myself away from the computer and HT......and went back to re-organizing the pantries......even dh helped! Happy to have that straightend and inventoried. I don't feel so guilty about frittering away most of the day.
Snow came and went...raining now.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sat down and made up a 4 week menu. I'm tired of trying to figure to what to make for supper after a long day, not to mention looking at the clock and realizing lunch time in is 10 min and the kids are hungry and I have no plan. So my menu covers lunch, supper and snack. It will help me with my shopping list, too. Plan is to just use it over and over, subbing in seasonal/sale stuff as we go, but it will give me a guide on the days I need one....after 19 yrs DH's still answers the "what do you want for supper" with "I don't know...whatever"...not too much help, lol.

I did realize I need more meatless items that don't include pasta (we are heavy meat eaters here - I'd like to break that a bit). So, I'm on the net looking for recipes tonight.


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

vigilant20 said:


> Ordered 6 dozen more regular mouth Tattler lids, as well as 9 dozen each of wide mouth and regular mouth gaskets. I hadn't realized just how many of the second hand jars I found were regular mouth until I finished cleaning and making space for them in the pantry this week.


I need to switch to these but I have been putting it off because of the initial investment.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

It is a bit rough. If you do facebook, try "liking" them. They don't do it often, but they have posted discount codes and sales.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Sat down and made up a 4 week menu. I'm tired of trying to figure to what to make for supper after a long day, not to mention looking at the clock and realizing lunch time in is 10 min and the kids are hungry and I have no plan. So my menu covers lunch, supper and snack. It will help me with my shopping list, too. Plan is to just use it over and over, subbing in seasonal/sale stuff as we go, but it will give me a guide on the days I need one....after 19 yrs DH's still answers the "what do you want for supper" with "I don't know...whatever"...not too much help, lol.
> 
> I did realize I need more meatless items that don't include pasta (we are heavy meat eaters here - I'd like to break that a bit). So, I'm on the net looking for recipes tonight.


would you mind posting your 4 week menu? Yeah, I know make your own based on what you already eat, but we have the same issue. "what do you want? I dunno, nothin, well that doesn't help"
Might be helpful to see someone elses menu effort.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Our forum sponser has the lowest prices around for Tattler lids and he doesn't make his money charging outrageous shipping charges like so many businesses do these days. Plus will send out just the rubber rings in a manilla envelope and only cost me $1/.71 for boxes of them and 5 pkts seeds. Reasonable and super fast shipping.

Always feel guilty throwing away the lids....only need so many for storing dry items. I keep a magic marker in my silverware drawer so I can put a big X on the used ones I save.

I don't try to create new exotic recipes...my meal plan basically rotates around a list of about 20 meals we like and usually have the needed ingredients on hand. I have been trying to incorperate more meatless meals and experimenting with ideas using only storage friendly foods. Lately have been tryng different ethnic flat breads. Seems most cultures have some variety of quick breads like tacos,naan,fry bread and whole meals based on these items. Studies show that most people eat the same few things over and over and these are the foods that we'll probably want to be eating in times of stress. Also read an interesting article that says most children need to see/try a new food 4-5 times before they decide to like it. And adults,too like my son who now loves beets and squash but only if it is fresh from our gardens. Still doesn't believe me when I say he loved them as a baby!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Not to take away from our sponsor, but direct from the manufacturer is actually less and they do not charge for shipping. I did check him out before ordering, but he does not have the lowest prices as stated.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> would you mind posting your 4 week menu? Yeah, I know make your own based on what you already eat, but we have the same issue. "what do you want? I dunno, nothin, well that doesn't help"
> Might be helpful to see someone elses menu effort.


There are lots of menus on the internet. I looked them over but none fit us, although I "stole" a few things. I scanned what I did. Once my DH get home I'll have him upload it (I forgot his password for uploading to Flickr...and it's not cookied on my new laptop, yet)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Still wet and soppy here... but warming up.
I have a sewing for hire order to complete this week....but, I AM going to start seeds this week! Dadgum it!!
Oncologist appt yesterday was fabulous!!! Other than a B-12 deficiency....I am groovy!! WOO HOO! Knee is still pain'n me....but, I am walking a tad better. I am still waiting on a seed order for Sugar Ann Peas.....anxiously! yum!

Gas prices have hit an all-time high, here....Aye!! Shuckins!!and Ouch!! Grocery's and Feed will be right behind it.( heavy sigh) I gotta keep a garden going this year...no matter what!

Got an Almond Joy cake in the oven, for my Sweetie. 

Happy Valentine's Day all!


And oh yeah......Doomsday Prepper show is on again tonight ...on Nat-Geo channel.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> would you mind posting your 4 week menu? Yeah, I know make your own based on what you already eat, but we have the same issue. "what do you want? I dunno, nothin, well that doesn't help"
> Might be helpful to see someone elses menu effort.


Here's the menu plan. http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimisod/6878014867/in/photostream

I told my family I promise to have everything in the house to make the 2 week rotation we are on (payday to payday). That doesn't mean we can only have what's there.....just that there is a plan in place if we are at a loss for what to do, or if I'm not home and it's meal time they know what to make (leaving DH alone to put a meal together is...um....interesting). I added cookbook pages for the items I know not everyone can make off the top of their head....so no excuses if they are hungry!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks! That actually is helpful to see what other people make. SOme things on there I have never had or heard of. Now I have to find a recipe and see what its all about. Thanks for the motivation!

Maybe I will try the menu thing. It'll be just like public school! Whheeeee!!!!!!:lock:


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been working on upgrading my kitchenware to items that will last. When I set up my home I got a lot of cheap junk because that's all I could afford when I needed so many things. This week I got all of the following in stainless steel:

3 nesting bowls, set of 4 biscuit/cookie cutters, bread pan, potato masher, canning funnel, flat canning rack, and one of those nice secure-grip jar lifters


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Thanks! That actually is helpful to see what other people make. SOme things on there I have never had or heard of. Now I have to find a recipe and see what its all about. Thanks for the motivation!
> 
> Maybe I will try the menu thing. It'll be just like public school! Whheeeee!!!!!!:lock:


PM me if you need a recipe.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Happy Valentine's Day, all!

I got a Valentine today...a surprise new goat kid. My 1/2 Alpine, 1/2 LaMancha doeling evidently was with her half brother a little too long before I removed him from the herd.  Not only did he nail her, giving us a new doe kid when mom was only 11 months old, but my Ober doe is as broad as a beam and uddered up, too. The new baby is a sweetie, seal brown with a little star/heart on her forehead. I cuddled her for quite a while this afternoon, getting to know her. Now I know why her momma has been so loud over the last few days!

Yesterday, my bff and I made a Portland run. Costco, K-Mart, and thrifting. :sing: I found some good prep bargains, like a White Stag sleeping bag for $4.99, and had a wonderful time. K-mart had Fruit of the Loom socks buy one get one half off - bought 2 10 packs of white socks for a total of 13.49 for 20 pair. Costco had 3-packs of good, heavy-duty leather gloves for 19.99 - I bought 2 packages. I go through gloves so fast. They had fruit trees in stock, so I bought a Frost peach (one of the few that reliably produces here), Starfire peach, Honeycrisp apple and FlavorTop nectarine. I have a feeling my peaches and nectarines planted last year didn't make it through the dry spell and deep freeze. If they do, wonderful, but if not, I was able to get replacements for 11.59 each. They went up a bit from last year, but are still a bargain for a good healthy tree. I also got TurboTax there so I can get my taxes done, stocked up on cat food (4 20# sacks), and a case each of Ziplock gallon freezer bags and sandwich baggies. I was also tickled to find a good buy on baby clothes there, as I hadn't picked up a baby gift for Jon and Shannon yet. At one Goodwill, I found the sleeping bag, a 12V plug in cooler for $9.99, a baby quilt to add to the gift for 4.99, 14 canning jars @ .29 each, a wire dish rack for .99, a glass gallon drinks jug for 1.99, an egg beater for 2.99 (one of the old ones that really works well), and a few other things. The other Goodwill yielded 13 more canning jars (same price, and they threw in some new lids and rings), a couple Halloween scrub tops I couldn't pass up for 3.49 each, a really nice fishing pole and reel for 19.99 and a nice little portable charcoal grill, dome style marked Smith and Wesson 22 Mag on the front. It kind of looks like a cartridge, lol. It reminds me of a Rocket stove, missing the hole to feed the fire. That was 19.99, too. Found a tin tub painted in flag colors that I'm going to grow an herb garden in for a fair entry, I think, and a brand new, with labels on from Macy's, baby girl dress 18 mo size that I'll hold back for another gift occasion - BD, Easter, or something in 2013. We also checked out a SA thrift store, but I wasn't impressed with the prices or merchandise. It was a fun day and I was happy with my bargains.

I worked on my water collector for my tank, and it's working better, but when the wind blows, it flips the water off before it can run into the tank. I guess I need to figure out a funnel to catch that water and save it. Still, I'm seeing the water level slowly rising. I also scrubbed out a few more garbage cans today and filled them with clean water. Slowly, but surely, I'm collecting water to use for the animals and laundry during the drought months of summer and fall.

My other minor prep job today was to shake up the fire extinguishers. I didn't know you had to do that until I read it here! Now I try to remember to do that about every month or 2.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well things are sort of getting back to normal around here and back East.. I have been having to deal with some family issues, but luckily I haven't had to catch a flight back to Detroit yet. That and a family member is now out of the hospital, and has started in-patient rehab/ physical therapy for a while. Yet I am still on standby, just in case I have to go back there to assist getting the family member back into their house, after they are released from treatment. My sister that lives back there has been doing a lot of what has been required, and I am sure that she could use a break/ assistance to let her life try and get back to normal.

So far this month I just realized that I have just about 3 more weeks from today to renew my State Of California - License to Carry A Concealed Weapon. That required my going thru the security at the County Courthouse to get the necessary paperwork and filling it out, trying to schedule range time for my required weapons re-qualification, digging out of storage some of the opened boxes of my older mil-surplus pistol ammunition (that I have thousands of rounds of, in sealed spam cans), and the required fees for processing the paperwork. I thought that I had until early April, but nope - I have till Early March to get it all done.

I did go to town today, and hit the day after Valentines marked down chocolate sales. I got 50% off the retail prices, instead of the usual 75% at Walgreens. But I still wound up filling a metal popcorn container full of future bribes for the neighbors. Plus of course the occasional treat for myself.

Then it was off to get cat food and the local loss-leader sale items at the supermarkets for this week, the day old bread store for some sourdough bread, and then paying bills such as vehicle insurance and such. I need to get some additional funds togeather and do some more work on my current project vehicle which is a 1977 Chevy 1 ton Camper van. It needs a bit of work on the brakes, needs to be 'smogged' and registered, and some work by a professional with the on board propane system for the stove/ fridge/ heater. Plus I want to build a bench seat along one wall for additional storage underneath, and a place to put 2 or 3 deep cycle batteries to run the additional lights and all of the radio equipment I am going to install. I have put on some of the antenna mounts for my ham radios that I am planning on installing.

The 5.6 Earthquake that we had here on Monday, made me realize that it wouldn't hurt to have that vehicle set up as another mobile command post. I could be self-contained for an even longer period of time at a remote site with propane appliances and the on board water system with a 12VDC water pump and holding tanks that the van has. The Earthquake here on Monday shook up things, but there was no damage done or nothing fell off the shelves/ walls here. I was able to do my emergency communications duties from the radio room up here at the house, since there was no widespread damages in the area.

At least my firewood supply is holding up better than expected with the 'mild winter' that we have had so far. But I am still expecting a major snowfall, before Winter is over. It was 28 degrees here this morning, with heavy frost everywhere. I had to wait for my vehicle windows to defrost/ get clear, before I was able to head for town.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome back RF. We have missed your posts!
Hope your family member recovers fully.
Just went thru something similar with my MIL......exhausting.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'll add my welcome back to TDD's, RF. We've missed you and worried about you. Next time, shoot us a PM or something so we won't worry! :nono:

The sun was out this afternoon so after doing my usual animal care chores, I worked on scrubbing out more 33 gallon garbage cans for water collection, and pulling nails out of the odds and ends of firewood I picked up from the Christmas tree lot. I finished up about half of it, netting a pint container of good nails and a large tote of firewood for my efforts. Plenty more to work on tomorrow, if the weather permits.

Valentine baby is doing well, and I'm still watching Spring Fling closely as I don't think she can get much bigger without popping! Looking more closely at my other does, I suspect that little buckling may have been a busy boy before I separated him from the girls. My bad! I've finally blocked all the escape points for the yearlings, and Squawk is letting me know she is not happy to be confined with those goats...after all, SHE'S not a goat.  It is entertaining to watch the various goat personalities interact.

RF, I wish I could say this mild winter has cut my firewood consumption. The drier weather has been nice - I LOVE sunshine, but the sunny days lead to lower temps at night, increasing my wood use. I'm not out, but I've had to be continually working on collecting, cutting, splitting, etc so far this year in order to feel that I have enough on hand for emergencies.

I am getting Spring fever something fierce, though - I want to plant things! I'm cooking potting soil this week, washing pots and generally getting my seed starting area ready. Time to plant tomatoes.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Got 10 new peach trees, 2 plum, 2 apple, 2 fig and 2 blueberry planted today to add to our orchard. The greenhouse is an everyday visit now with new plants poping up all the time. Should have planted potatoes this week but it has rained everyday. Maybe by Moday I can get them in the ground.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Holy High Priced Peanut Butter!!!!! Due to my recent med condition....I have had to switch to the"Natural" peanut butter, to avoid Soy. Who knew one of the main ingredients in peanut butter....was not a product of the peanut????? Anywhoo......$6.19. So, I will be shopping for better prices on this to store....now,I am wondering.....if it will store as well?

We have rain forcast, again this weekend. Still hope to get some seeds started.
Wrapped up my sewing job. 
I hope to start looking for some good fruit tree stock and get them in the ground.
Jamala - Wow! You did great gathering up stock for your orchard!!
I have potatoes and onion sets waiting to go in the ground also. Too wet. I am not going to complain about the moisture falling......cause, as we learned last year.....it can and will stop for months! 
We are catching every drop possible.
Wow! MGM! You really scored.....Sounds like you had a ball doing it!
Thanks for the reminder.....I went immediately to my fire extinguishers and shook them! Forgot to do that in my.....must test alarms, batteries,etc. ritual.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

You're welcome, TDD!

I was right, Spring kidded yesterday with buck and doe twins.  Mom and kids doing well. I really need to sell some goats!

Got called off and right back in to work last night, and then went home early. That gets my call off out of the way for this paycheck, I think. Plus, making time and a half while I was there means I'm only a few hours short of a full check. That will keep me on track to pay off my house this year.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Got my fruit tree order in to Vernon Barnes in TN. Can't beat $8-10 for young trees that actually grow. Bought two cherries from Starks last year, one died and already replaced and not looking good this spring and have my doubts about the other. Will stick with Vernon. His healthy young trees grow. Even free shipping over $50! A pear, two peaches, a Lodi apple, apricot,black cherry, June plum. Already have 30 or so fruit trees but some not varieties that do well here.

Pa and I finally got that chicken coop cleaned out; getting pretty high just adding dry shavings all winter. He's off to town to get the pressure treated boards for around bottom of green house. Hurray...finally will get it up. Like to get my plants going by March l. Not tomorrow though as son's drive belt on car went out so will be doing that. Had that happen to me before and you stop dead in the road. Add in a towing fee and can be expensive. Luckily we have tools and he has mechanic buddy to do it here. Car has 240,000 miles on it and had new belt once before...to look at it you'd think it is a new car he keeps it up so well. Hates car payments!

Too wet to think about planting onions and 'taters here...sink to my knees in the garden. Need to check bees today if goes over 55 like predicted. Still bringing in pollen from who knows what. Our one day snow storm that brought us 3" snow melted in rain the next day so guess we are into mud season officially.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Mutti,

Does Vernon Barnes have a website or catalog? I would love to check out what they have if delivery is available. Sorry to just jump in here like that.

I love reading what everyone is doing. I am pretty new at prepping. The weather here in SW Colorado has been unusually warm. We had about 4 inches of snow this past weekend but it has pretty much melted and the warm weather has really been nagging at me to plant  The upside is that we have not needed as much firewood or propane this year.

I have all of my seeds for this years garden and am looking into plants and fruit trees and shrubs. In the next couple of months I will try and start seedlings. I have not had much luck in the past (we have limited room and I end up moving the trays around too much as well as inexperience being a factor here)

I am hoping that my honey can take advantage of the nicer weather and put up a clothesline for me. I have been wanting one for years.

Oh and I found a source selling weaner pigs so we are going to look into that today. Of course we need a shelter first but have access to free pallets (as available) so we can make do with those.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Some of the seeds I planted Monday are popping up (cabbage and broccoli which always come up quick....great for us impatient gardeners). 

Today is calzone day. I have 22 venison ones cooling and the next back of dough started. Not sure if I'll do ham and swill next or pizza....I'll ask the kids. Need to grind flour to make another back of roll mix....but my kitchen is a mess from the calzones, lol. What a tangled mess.....unless...I grind the flour in another room....

Girl Scout cookie time. I have pile of cookies on my dining room table that my Brownie needs to deliver. Big Brother took her out selling....but now that the cookies are in he's heading out to Boy Scout Camp :hammer:. Guess I'll be walking the "cookie route" with DD this year, lol.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

After being the one who had to turn the handle on the grain mill last week, dh authorized the purchase of a grain mill attachment for the stand mixer, lol. I shopped around and finally got an ok deal on a best offer listing on ebay. Dh has gone now after a couple of calves. We decided to go with calves from a dairy farm rather than try to get bargain calves from the auction. We don't have a lot of experience so we figure the better quality we go with, the better off we'll be while we learn. They are supposed to be bucket trained and a little older than the first ones we talked with the lady about. We are getting two with the intent to slaughter one late fall and over winter the other. Then, we'll add a new calf every spring and hopefully always have a cow ready for slaughter in the fall and after this year, it will be a pretty good sized one.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I planted onions and spuds the last 2 weekends, and then we got torrential rains each week. Rot ahead, I fear! And was so happy to get them into dirt. Irene from east Texas who used to post here, posted on Barkerhill that she had planted about 3 weeks ago, so I worried I'd get mine in too late, as we're in the same planting zone. We shall see...


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Tirzah....the address for fruit trees is Vernon Barnes PO Box 250-S McMinnville, TN 37111 You can phone 931-668-8576 for a catalog. Prompt either way. The have many varieties including heirloom type apples and dwarf,semi-dwarf and regular size trees depending on type. Since we have lots of land we like semi-dwarf which takes a bit longer to first harvest but more productive. We've planted 10 apples from them, several peach and cherry and all doing well. First apples last fall. Didn't mind pampering them for a bit longer for the lower price.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I spoke with the owner of St. Lawrence Nurseries in New York this morning. I was very impressed by his scope of knowledge about grafting. They grow 150+ varieties of apples. They are zone 3 and get -40 regular. They claim if it doesn't grow here, we don't sell it. 
I will be ordering from them this year.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you Mutti! I will be giving them a call soon


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Jen, what goes into your ham and swill calzones?  

Goat kids are all thriving...in a few more days I'll be able to get fresh milk any time I want to steal a bit. One less grocery purchase to worry about.

Tonight I got chicken strips, fries and mac&cheese from the cafeteria at closing time. There will be joy in Muttley-ville this morning. 

Still having trouble with my tarp rain water collection system...I've made some adjustments, but I'm still losing more water to the wind than I am getting in the tank. I'll have to do some thinking...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We had a nice rain last night and it is coming down again, with more developing.....coming our way. Like I said, toooo muddy to plant taters and onions. I'd rather hold off than lose it all again this year. We still have got to trench for deeper irrigation lines from the lake. Still unable to get the equip. down there. I am NOT complaining. We NEED each and every drop!! 

Worked in kitchen pantry and filled up all containers used in homecooking. I love the way it looks all stocked up! I guess I'll hang out in the sewing room. Dh still really busy in his shop!


Evening update: Went to blackpowder salon, got in some practice. That place was flippin packed out!! I don't remember the ranges being that busy. Went to feed store, picked up dog and parrot food then placed and order for feed to be delivered. Gathered up a bit of matches, lantern wicks, Fels Naptha soap,Oxy,Washing Soda and lantern oil, fly tapes. Ran by Cabela's.....also packed out.... grabbed a bit of ammo to replace what I consumed.
I just ordered 4 /100 gal WaterBOBS.
It has rained ALL day!
Forgot to add...also looked at chicks at feed store. Didn't bring any home.....but, I am sure thinking about it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WooHoo! I couldn't sleep..... Went out to the big garage/potting shed, plugged in the seed mats, set the thermostat.....and.......planted 6 flats x72 Tomato's. I had set up all the tables. grow lights , & gathered supplies, last week.

I even used the rainwater we received yesterday to moisten the seed starter soil!! I warmed it a bit......gotta keep them maters happy this time of year. I am thrilled just to get my hands back in the dirt!
Peppers are next!!

******** later.....

Just spent about 3 hrs in another pantry.....realized I need to order Mylar bags and oxygen packets. Straighted, condensed. refilled containers, looked for any signs of insects,(Only found 1 spider),dusted swept, and mopped....applied some Camicide.......lookin good! I did find 1 bulging can good last week. Out it went!

Simmered a big pot of Beef Stew while I was working in there...so, lunch is ready. Taking a wee break.

Inventoring home canned area next......that will keep me busy for a while this afternoon.
Honey went out and pumped the 55 gal barrels in to the large catchment tanks......I didn't even have to ask!! We are ready for more, if it shouldacomea fallin from the sky.

MGM - Is there anyway to make some wooden rails to hold the tarp more rigid and stable? Like a chute?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Jen, what goes into your ham and swill calzones?


They are exactly as advertised, lol. A chunk of ham and slice of swiss cheese...nothing else, lol. I bought 2 hams a few months back when they were on sale. I cut thick slices and put them in the freezer. That's the ham I used. DH said they were his favorite, over the venison and pizza ones....not that he didn't like those, lol. After dinner was over I had 44 calzones to put in the freezer.....lunches will be easy for the next few months.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Today is calzone day. I have 22 venison ones cooling and the next back of dough started. Not sure if I'll do *ham and swill *next or pizza....I'll ask the kids. Need to grind flour to make another back of roll mix....but my kitchen is a mess from the calzones, lol. What a tangled mess.....unless...I grind the flour in another room....


:runforhills::runforhills::runforhills:

NO that's not what I meant:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:

NOW, I understand why MGM asked what I put in them, lol.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I was kind of wondering too but I would gladly take a Ham and Swiss 

We have gotten 4 inches of snow today and it's still coming down. We were hoping it would hold off a little while longer so we could build a shelter for pigs (we just found some weaner pigs for sale). Oh well, maybe it will melt by tomorrow afternoon, it often does that here.

I did pull some meat out of our freezer in the shed in case we do get hammered with even more snow, along with an apple pie that is baking right now  Perfect with a cup of decaf.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Today, DH and I filled the dehydrator with 2 full bags of onions  Yesterday we got the goat fence up  WHEW (march 9 is approaching fast) Tomrrow Hoping to get some clean up done out there and get the rest of the "pen" set up


----------



## Harmless Drudge (Mar 9, 2010)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Really....it's only February. Feels like April outside...I'm fighting the urge to plant something, LOL.
> 
> Last day of dollar meat sales. Heading off to the store to make myself a bunch more work....chicken to can.
> 
> Going to put DS to work getting the table out of the garage and the light set up....time to start seeds. It was too could int he basement last year even with the grow lights. So the plants are being upgrade to coach class....I'll set them up in the computer room. My seed packets from MPS came today, so there is nothing to hold me back now.


Don't fight the urge. If it stays warm, you reap a windfall. If it doesn't, you're out a few seeds.

I planted snow peas around my fruit trees yesterday. If they live, even if they don't do well, they will begin the nitrogen-fixing bacteria hosting a couple of months early. :bouncy: If they die, I'm out less than a dollar, and thirty minutes of my time. :ashamed:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Lol, Jen! You know I couldn't resist a great typo like that! I knew what you meant, but it was more fun seeing ham and swill.

TDD, I was even thinking of setting up a piece of plywood covered with plastic and 2x4s to channel the water to the mouth of the tank. I'm slowly getting more water in the tank off the tarp, but it's a small amount compared to what it should be. I'm getting far more off roofs.

This morning was paradise for a scrouger. First I got a good haul of 7 gallon buckets and a 5 gal pickle bucket, plus soup, sweet and sour chicken, rice, broccoli and a bunch of ham and cheese croissants (Muttley is going to have to share)! Then I stopped at the transfer station and found 6 or 7 various clear storage totes, perfect for collecting still more water! Not a bad haul.

Came home and took care of the animals, played with the new goat kids, cleaned the fridge to make room for the "groceries", and processed some for the freezer. I'll need to can up some dog food tomorrow after I've had some sleep.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ha ha!!! Jen. I when I read it, I thought.....Ok, obviously not something us Texans eat, but each to his own! Giggle!!!!!!
Now Ham and Swiss...that's another story!!!! Yum!

Wow MGM!! Great haul. Be sure that plywood does not catch too much wind. It might be worth picking up a piece of long inexpensive guttering channel, or down spout.......just thinking out loud. We went thru trial and error, until we could get guttering and down spouts. Wish I could see it.....I may be of more help with a visual.

Went out an potted up 3 flats of pepper seeds this morn. 
We still have a slight chance of rain today...but, it looks pretty clear now. 75F forecast Wed, & Thurs. We had snow last weekend...Aye, Yi! Yi!

Still working in home canning room. I have 2 days in the commercial kitchen this week. With fuel so pricey...I am trying to double duty my consumption...on both petrol and natural gas use.
We have got to get one of our big trucks fixed... the fuel pump is out.....the truck has a full tank of gas....that has to be manually pumped out. It's one I usually drive for big stuff.... bed is covered with no windows and can be locked..... works great for what I do.
We certainly have other things to use, but that one is my fav. Waaaah!
I have to go to the Restaurant Supply.....while I'm there, I plan to pick up 50lbs potatoes,Onions, Carrots and start dehydrating and canning next week. I'll browse to see if there are any other good prices.

Picking up Water Bobs today.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey if I'm going to write a typo at least is a funny one!! I'm still laughing to the point of tears over that one, lol.

Tonight we are taking advantage of the Papa John promo that was tied to the Super Bowl. If the coin toss came up with heads (or maybe it was tails) everyone that signed up was eligible for a free one topping pizza an 2-liter of Pepsi. Since today was a field trip day we are having free pizza for dinner.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well I'm bound to the kitchen, for the next few days. I had a "Celebrity" chef contact me yesterday, They are going to be here for an event, I was asked to cook with the troop. My head is not turned by this.....but, I will take the money!

I have two of my own retail orders to get out this week.....I will be pooped by the weekend.

I picked up the WaterBobs, and have them staged. I'm kinda impressed with them.
Also, I picked up another sewing job!

Our weather is supposed to straighten out. Dh said he was going to get the farm hands started on some of the garden work, after they get thru with the animals, etc! Works for me! I told him, it would be a great time to pull weeds.....the ground is very soft. I hate that part! ugh!
Gotta hit the shower.....everyone have a productive week!



*****
Came home this evening to find that Fire Dept. doing controlled burns on about 250 ac........ after last years trauma and drama...Smoke in the air......makes the heart beat hard. I saw all that smoke and thought...This CANNOT be happening again! You can't imagine my initial fright. sheeech!

Also, we have been warned of men on horses....rustling cattle......What the heck? Did we step back 100 yrs in time?


----------



## Lenape Sadie (Jan 18, 2012)

I have been so friggin busy. I am exhausted in every way possible.
Texasdirtdigger- jars were a major score. Your posts remind me, must practice my nonexistent shooting skills. I must make time.
So, peppers and tomatoes started inside and already sprouting. Beets, carrots and turnip seeds in the garden. Potatoes go in next. 
Quit my job, found a new one. Start Thursday. 
DH and I signed contract to buy adjacent 5.5 acres. Hallelujah.
Signed contract to lease new horse and future beef cattle pasture. Better barn facilities and hayfields. Working with local farmers about them haying said fields on shares.
Must build pig pen.
Must put finishing touches on foaling paddock for my mare. She has to go to vet for last checkup next week.
Major prep purchase- work collar and rigging for my sturdiest horse. Take that diesel price. 
Must take soil test for new property. Another one for existing while I'm at it.
Must breathe.
I'm definitely feeling the spring crunch.
Oh! Almost forgot! Been loading my truck bed up with completely composted horse manure at a neighboring stable and applying it to garden. Loading truck by hand with shovel. Lovely stuff. Black as night and fine as frog hair. Lotta shoveling though.
Gotta go!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Lenape Sadie - You HAVE been busy!!! Sounds like you deserve to take a breath! lol
Congrats on your land purchase. My dh and I, are eyeing another piece of land...but, we have not pulled the trigger....just yet.
Yep, I am a firm believer in target practice.....those skills get really rusty.....really quickly. I try to go at least once a week...more if I can.
Total compost envy setting in!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Busy, busy people! I, on the other hand, slept through yesterday...sometimes after working my night shifts, I'm just totally wiped out. Today I got busy moving pasta into gallon buckets, making the tomato bisque soup into a pasta dish (great way to use up some pizza cheese from the freezer), cleaned out a few cabinets and cupboards, and washing up all those jars and other goodies I bought last week. The pasta turned out pretty well, very tasty. As soon as I have finished cooking up the last bit of pasta in it to el dente, I'll put it all into serving size containers and freeze them. I'll have plenty of lunches set back for work by the time I'm done, as I ended up with 2 big pots of pasta.

It's been pouring buckets all day, so I got soaked just doing chores and bringing in wood. Good day for working on indoor projects, though!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We have 80F forcast today, I gotta be at the kitchen super late tonight. Rats!
Farm hands are definately gonna be in the garden today. We hope they can work on the irrigation, the rest of the week. 
My seeds are now seedings.....giggle!!!!
I brought home a big load of cardboard and paper grain bags from the kitchen for the garden, yesterday.

I don't know if the "Iron Chef", will allow me to have the peeling,scraps,egg shells, etc. we generate tonight....but, you know me.......I'm gonna try!!! I can't stand all that waste! I am gonna take a several 5 gal buckets with me......just in case. Money grows on trees for those folks....I'm not so proud, I won't ask. Wish me luck!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Have a sick kid today. That is not something that happens often around here. So the other kid and I are on cleaning detail. Hers and my bed are stripped - sheets washing as it the weather is going to be dry and breezy!! Sheets can dry outside. We have the blankets out there airing, now (no way they would be dry by tonight if I washed them). I'll rip the sheets out from under the sick kid next, lol. Then all our comfy-snuggle blankets in the living room will get a wash and dried in the dryer, since we'll want them again tonight when the sun goes down.

Tried a new bread recipe last night. Ended up with light fluffy whole wheat bread and sweet rolls!! I never added vinegar to bread dough before. The recipe also called for potato flakes, I've used them before but never had this result.....so I'm thinking the bit of vinegar changed the pH enough to make things work differently!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Texas are you going to be on tv with Iron Chef?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

LFG - No......I'm just helping out. It a local event.......I had to sign a confidentiality agreement......I can't even disclose who it is....unless they give me permission. 

Jen - You know you are gonna have to give me that bread recipe....Right?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Jen - You know you are gonna have to give me that bread recipe....Right?


PM'ed it to you. It's the one from Everyday food storage dot net - along with the notes my friend made on how she adjusts it.


----------



## Lenape Sadie (Jan 18, 2012)

Texasdirtdigger-can't have too much land or compost! Both take some time to acquire though! Good luck getting those scraps!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok - TDD....time to confess. Did the "Iron Chef" fall in love with your knowledge. knife skills, and frugality and beg you to come and be a sous chef on the show for them sometime in the future??? Hope you had a blast and your "Iron Chef" was as nice in person as they all seem to be on TV.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

It was .....OK. I've had 1 hr. sleep......back to the kitchen.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My parents came down and looked at a retirement condo!! That would move them here verses being 50+ miles away through one "big city" and into another. Then need to sell their current place, first. But they have a few people to call to see if they are interested. They live across the street from a college....all their neighbors are college kids, so I think they are going to call all the landlords and see if any want another house. They are hoping to have a nice bite on the line so they can buy the place they just looked at that's within walking distance :nanner::nanner:

Of course that would mean we need to adjust our preps......


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

This is short term, but prep none the less.

Our local supermarket is having an "8 for 8.88" sale. They have, among other things Hormel Lil' Sizzlers, and 1/2 lb butter on the list. I stocked up, wish I could afford more.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::dance::dance:Here's my haul: 50lbs Roma Tomato's, 50lbs Red Peppers, 50lbs, Green Bells, 25lbs Habaneros,25lbs Carrots, 26 dozen eggs,1 case Romaine Lettuce, 16lbs Butter,2 gal Milk, 20lbs Kosher Salt, Various spices, Alum foil, 5 lbs shredded cabbage, 25 Hard Bolied eggs,100lbs Onions, 20 lbs Ground beef,3 gal. honey, 25 lbs flour , 30 lbs sugar,50lbs Par boiled Rice( Similar to Uncle Bens), 10lbs Chicken Broth, 5 lbs Baking Soda and 8 5-gal buckets of scrap, 1 bucket egg shells, 1 bucket meat scraps.... for dog food!!!! woo hoo!!
After, I recooperate tonight, I will get both of my dehydrators loaded.
All I asked for were the scraps....some people laughed, some people looked at me....like I had a third eye, or, my hair was on fire. I don't care. I'm sure they thought " Poor pitiful farm gal is begging for scraps."
I'm going to try rubbing some of the eggs in Mineral Oil, for preservation.
I'll be canning also, all weekend....I was supposed to be sewing!


Oh, I forgot 3 #10 cansof Tomato Sauce,2 bottles of Vanilla "Essence" ( does not have Alcohol in it)...I had never seen it....30 gal vegetable oil.

OH, BTW.... this is all"Organic" stuff! Can you believe it?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

That's what they call scrapes!!!! Holy Moly Batman that would feed my family for a month!!!! Amazing score...proves it's worth asking. They may say no 10 times but that one yes could make up for all those nos!

Wish I was closer, I'd loan you a third dehydrator


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Un believable! Now imagine, that was just one little cooking event, and look at all they were going to throw away. Doesn't it just make you sick?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - I wish you were closer too! I'd take the loan of the dehydrator...and put you to work helping me!! I'd even share with you!

I slept HARD...I was exhausted. My shoulders are sore. I chopped veggies for hours and hours. I threaded 3000 Kabobs. They were blown away,that not only did I have my own knives, but the were so sharp. Hello, I am a professional.....sheeeech! 
I got my retail order finished, yesterday and the packers picked it up.
I am just now having my first cup of coffee.....I am moving slow.....and I have a ton to do. I gotta get up and get with it.

You know, I can't help but think.....If something gawdawful happens to all of us.....will those wasteful folks look back at all the pristine food they threw away......wishing they had something to eat? And, I wonder if...... they will remember me happily loading up everything they were going to trash.

Heck....I even took all their cardboard boxes......You KNOW they are still befuddled by my actions.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Heck....I even took all their cardboard boxes......You KNOW they are still befuddled by my actions.


Maybe, just maybe, you got them thinking.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Great score. You'd think that they'd at least try to find a shelter or food pantry to donate the stuff instead of throwing it away. Such waste is plain and simple a sin. Just think of all the "sin" you saved them from!!

Do any of you use commercial dried foods? I'm thinking of ordering dried milk, eggs, butter and cheese. Since they are so expensive they would be storage foods for emergency shtf type situations and not part of rotation. I wish you could buy a sample kit with some of each item in it. I'm also considering a few cans of dehydrated veggies and fruits for long term storage. I do some of my own for rotation. I was thinking of ordering in the neighborhood of $600 worth of stuff with my tax refund...as dh said last night you can't eat money.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I wish you could buy a sample kit with some of each item in it.


You can: http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/drydairycombo.aspx 

Has eggs, milk, butter and cheese. I use dried eggs, milk and shortening all the time. I make my own mixes so it's helpful to have those items already in the mix. Turns thing into "just add water", which translates to "Mom can make something other the cereal for breakfast even though she hasn't made a pot of coffee yet", LOL.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - I hope they are thinking, or, at least wondering......I don't know....I do believe there will come a time when that food wasted ....will certanily seem like mana from heaven.

You know, I got equally strange looks, when I asked for those 500 canning jars with candles, used in that wedding I catered last year! Those were going in the trash, too! ( be still my heart)

Ann NWI- Yes. I do. I use powdered eggs and whites, buttermilk, white milk, love powdered cheese. To me....it's invaluable. Honeyville has a good sampler. Their shipping is only $4.95 even if you arder 10,000lbs!
Dehydrated fruits and veggies rock!! I am toying with the idea of the freeze dried meats.

After sanitizing the kitchen counters, I sliced peppers and loaded both dehydrators. Just put a second load in ... I'm gonna call it quits for tonight.....I am still draggin'.
Canning tomato's tomorrow and dog food and vac paking the ground beef.

I also found 2 more #10 cans of Tomato Paste....That is alot of tomato paste!! I do wish I could share that!
Dh tromped thru an auto swap meet in our area.....he came home with me 2 more Oil Lamps. ):kissy:

Meanwhile back at the ranch...The farm hands are working away to get the garden ready. YAY!!! More rain forcast next week.

Jen- Have ya'll placed the order for WaterBobs yet? I think I like them...alot. Oh, and, I hope things work out for your folks retirement condo.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Not alot getting done around here with all the dr appts/surgeries ect... But we are getting the goat "stuff" set up.. we are less than 2 weeks away from having a LACTATING momma goat on premisis... and getting milk and making cheese ( we hope)

TDD~ WHOLY moly on the foods you got.. whoa.. Thats just nuts the stuff people throw out!! Wish you could have the money that they just waste (to get ourselfs more prepped!!)!?, but you got the "waste" in their minds in forms of foods!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

More restful sleep last night....I have a bit more energy........I am going to need it!
2Dehydrators and 2canners hard at work.

I ordered some red cheese wax, mylar bags and more heavy duty vacuum bags.
Ran out to the local WM and got a couple of jugs of Mineral Oil for the eggs, swung by the BBQ place... he had put 10 buckets out for me....auto smells like a pickle....again.:yuck:

I am working in my home kitchen for the next.....yet to be determined future!!

Giraffe Baby: I see this kinda stuff all the time. It just kills my soul. I decided a couple of yrs ago.....I'd ask...all they could do is tell me "no"....after they quit making fun of me. And sometimes.....I am told no......But, I always ask....just in case I get a...ok. yeah, sure, I guess so.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok where did you get the red cheese wax??? I wanna try the mineral oil!! Esp with my chickens cranking out the eggs!! Let me know how it works!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

TDD - yes, I placed the WaterBOB order last week, they are due to arrive early this week. 5 families in all ordered some, so we got to split the shipping :grin:. 

Since we opened the proverbial can of worms ordering the WaterBOB's, we decided to make a bug-in box. This tub will have the WaterBOB's, black plastic sheeting, 2 rolls of duct tape, staple gun and staples, N95 masks and a few other things we would need in some SHTF situations and we were staying put, but would otherwise be "under foot". Plan is to rotate out the duct tape ever 2 yrs. Tarps and plastic could be used for roof damage, covering broken windows, sealing out/in light, making a "clean room", etc. Weather guys are already saying this is going to be a windy stormy spring and the weather will be starting earlier then normal. With 10 yr old shingles.....we may need those tarps.

Made an odd observation this morning. We were the poster child's for "People on THE list", lol. We picked up my daughter from musical practice at church (church goer - 1 point on the list), drove her and her brother north a county to archery lessons (kids learning to use deadly weapons - 1 point) while listening to Michale Bane's pod cast on concealed carry (Bane and CCW -2 points) all while I'm knitting a baby blanket for a foreign national (2 points, since it's going to China....maybe 4 pts actually since it the 2nd one), lol. Of course while at lessons we decided to call our friend/cop/gun dealer and see if we can order a new handgun (1 pt). It's a new one released at Shot Show that they can't make fast enough so they are hard to get a hold of (1 point for knowing what Shot Show is). While I'm knitting DH is reading about alternative medicinal uses for garlic - which we are discussing then he turns to an article by M. Ayoob on firearms, which we openly talk about (2 pt - not readying fluff magazines). That 10-12 points in just a 3 hr time frame....yep , we're on THE list, lol.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Thanks for the info on the dried foods. I think I will go ahead and order without going the route of the trial pack. I do have dried eggs and egg whites in storage, but no other long term storage foods. Due to the type kidney stones I have I need to avoid soy so I will be careful in reading labels. SHTF is not a time I want to be dealing with a kidney stone -- not that I do at any time!!

Dh and I were talking earlier today that we need to do a review of prepping since its been awhile since we had a serious discussion and planning session. I doubt we'll make many changes but its still important to review and revise. I do know one thing I want to make a point of and that's he needs to stop putting stuff I can't move in front of other preps. His point is we need to get a handgun that I can use with my weak hands.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Giraffe Baby -cheesemaking.com
Ann - I also have to avoid Soy. Breast Cancer - Soy make an artifical estrogen in your body. My cancer is estrogen fed. Yikes! Soy is in almost everything!!

Jen - Yep! You are on the list, Missy!!

Ann -Keep in mind..... You can have a gunsmith lighten the trigger for you.

I have hit the wall.....fatigued. My shoulder are cramping..... time to go rest them.
I have sliced, diced and jullienned myself silly.

Dehydrators are reloaded...but, I am turning the canners off for the day.
I have rubbed about 100 eggs in mineral oil.....supposed to keep them for around 1 yr.( fingers crossed)

I have plans to go to the range tomorrow......if my shoulders will take it. (sighing and whimpering)and on the verge of whineing!
Anne


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Phone rang during the middle of the night ( wrong #) GRRRRRrrrrrrr! Woke me....couldn't go back to sleep......got up.....back to the kitchen.
Moved dehydrators out to the garage.....loaded with shredded cabbage ( stinky)......at least, I didn't have to chop that!
Finished rubbing the eggs with mineral oil......Man, I sure hope that works!I a bit nervous to step out there with eggs.
Loaded canners with more doggie delight and went out and planted 3 more trays of seeds!

Vac paking as soon as things cool.

Still planning on weapon wielding later today.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD--noted you store cheese powder....do you have any recipes/ideas for using this? I can't seem to find the right amt to use and things taste "too fake cheesy". Measured amt. in an au gratin box mix from Aldi and used that much and homemade was just awful. Hints? Our local Mennonite store carries so many of these dried products and bulk foods that I want to have tried and true recipes already figured out. Thanks....

We're busy getting new greenhouse up. Finally! Son and I with adventurous trip to town for 16' Pt boards in a S-10....with the help of a thrown on pallet and broken flat of shingles we made it to the last hill before the farm and off they slid....arrrgh. Hardest part of finishing gh will be finding non-windy day to put the plastic on. Seems MO is the new Kansas. Need roadtrip to our fav salvage store for a door. Son and I almost ran to sawmill and got enough lumber for three boxes for moving my herbs plus early lettuce/beets/spinach. 2x8x8' oak boards for .80 cents...can't beat that! Hardest part is getting away from the chatty 80+ owner and back to work! He makes most people look like sluggards and his crew are all over 60,at least.

Tried dehydrating sweet potatoes a la' video on YouTube and turned out fine...now 1/4 cup powder/1 cup water is a quick veggie for supper. We're trying to eat yellow/orange veggies 3x a week plus upping our fruit. Better balance in our diet hopefully. Picked out all the 'taters that were vigorously spouting and have quite a plantation on the Hoosier. Want to double the amt. we plant this year as one of the few things that did well in last years' drought.

Need to get some brood boxes together and painted. Other son had garage tied up fixing his car all week but saved a bundle doing it himself. His Pa takes keeping the vehicles intip-top shape a top priority and the boys have followed this wisdom.

Spring fever raging here.....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Mutti - Yes, I do use it. I start out with a couple of tablespoons mixed in milk or cream to kinda make a slurry. Taste it then......you will know if you prefer more cheese taste. Then pour it into the dish you are preparing.

********

On second thought......since I don't know if youand I have the same brand, I'd start out with 1 tablespoon in the slurry.....then add to taste.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Guess what I am doing again today......More dehydrating and pasta sauce making. Gotta run to the Restaurant Supply for Jalapeno's and some herbs.....then it is head down, potholders up!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Canned up 30 pints of baby carrots this week and stopped at Dollar General to top off my toiletries back up to a one year supply. They also had blankets on sale for half off so I picked up a spare one. I only had the one that's currently on my bed.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I took delivery on of the group order of WaterBOB's today. They weren't due till tomorrow!! I already got one e-mail back for a happy group member, lol.

Roasted a chicken last night. We ended up with lost of leftovers (it was a big bird) so I'm going off menu today and will make up leftovers for dinner. DH and I were in bed dreaming of heavily garlic-ed Naan bread with BBQ chicken and cheese on it.... That will make the menu items planed for tonight turn into LTS. 

That's just another way we add to our storage without spending much. I shop for the menu and buy all we need. I add the cans and items to the back of the rotation and pull from the ones in front. This way I'm not depleting my stock for a planned meal and always have XYZ on hand. When we skip a menu meal for what ever reason (DH takes us out - very rare, unexpected leftovers, church/scouts meal, on the road and have to grab something unexpectedly, etc) those item I bought for it stay there.....next time the meal comes around I buy "fresh" and add to the back of the shelf/freezer. We have a nice stash of food now, due to this "system".


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I am still in a holding pattern over the next few weeks, as far as my family member in Michigan is concerned. Apparently the hospital has misplaced their medical charts/ no medical info was not transferred with the family member when they were moved to a different facility. 

So that means I am not stocking up on anything besides fresh produce, at the moment..

The weather is calling for snow levels down to 2,000 feet or lower possibly over the next few days, and since I am at 1,800 feet in elevation I may see snow up on the hilltop soon. So I moved lots of firewood, and got the generators ready to go if needed for the fridge and chest freezer. I can run most everything else off of the large 12VDC battery bank in my radio room. I even have the 12VDC power cord for my laptop computer, so I don't have to use an inverter to produce 110 Volts AC power. I just looked the the outside thermometer and it is 30 degrees here just before 8 pm, so we will be into the 20's here tonight.

TDD - I have friends that have coated fresh eggs with 'pure mineral oil', and they reported the eggs were fit to eat several months later..

Also for those with wooden cutting boards that are getting a bit ragged from use - you can sand them down and coat the 'new smooth surface' with pure mineral oil, for a like new cutting surface.

I still haven't heard as to when I will get some official 'range time', to re-qualify for my CCW License renewal. I may have to go with a different instructor, if I don't hear something soon. I don't want to have to do so since I have used the same instructor for the last 5 previous renewals (every 2 years), and he is a "Korean War Era Marine" that I always learn something new from. Plus he has me show some of the class on how to be "aggressive" - when I fire on the line. Over the years, I have had a few comments made such as "He must be angry this morning". But then I will explain that if you have to touch your concealed weapon, you had better be ready to use it!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Somehow I got a double post....

But I wanted to add that recently I noticed that Ebay is once again allowing the listing of firearm parts such as extra barrels and magazines. This is after they had banned such listings a few years ago. So I am currently bidding on a few extra semi-auto pistol magazines, for my hard to find Soviet-Bloc firearms. The prices on Ebay seem to be a bit lower than what I have been seeing on gunbroker.com


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Glad you're finding deals on e-bay, RF. I looked and our magazines are going for double the price they are in the store or from the manufacturer. Wish our gun was more popular (Ruger SR9C) so the accessory price would go down! I think we may end up with the same problem when we pick up the SR22. But I'll pay the extra for mags and such if I have to, as I'm very comfortable with the gun. I haven't liked anything else I've tried.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I am OFFICIALLY on overload.
I got another retail granola order.....this is a good thing........time to prepare it.......a bad thing.
I have been preserving all that food I brought home, I went to the Restaurant Supply, and added another 50 lbs of Roma Tomato's. 100 lbs of Potatoes. The potatoes will keep ,but the tomato's have to be processed. To add to the maddness.....I was in a farmers market and the owner traded me 100 lbs green beans for product.
I FORCED dh snap about half of the beans, while he sat and watched the Daytona 500..... and have 36qt jars canned. Have skinned and pared all the Tomato's and cooking them down for Pasta Sauce.
I am still dehydrating Bell peppers.
I was at the commercial kitchen, yesterday and will be there again tomorrow.
My shoulder muscles are on strike..... and I have a very sore wrist from wrestling my crappy tomato press.
I am not complaining, but there is only 24hrs. in a day!!

I have to go to the DMV and get my car tags....TODAY......I forgot!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW, TDD! At this rate you can just skip a garden this year, all your jars will be full before you could harvest, lol.

Shopping/Bills day. With the prospect of my folks moving near by I've starting to stock a few new-to-us things. I now have 2 different kinds of salt substitute....I know dad uses the Morton but the No Salt is much less expensive by weight...so I got one of each. I picked up a pouch of mole skin. We keep a pouch in each of our BOB's, but we don't really have any in the house (other then a bit in DS's Scout kit). That was one of the suggestions on the diabetic thread. So the plan it to pick up a pouch each shopping day. My Dad had lots of foot problems due to his polio, so it will be good to have! Also started picking up the no salt added tomato products. Everything I can is salt free, but I want to work on getting some "store canned" things that are, too. Neither of my parents are to use much salt, a situation I assume I, too, will grow into.

Picked up some decaf coffee. I'm the only coffee drinker in the house and I have a good stash, but realized that I probably should have the decaf.....I've been fighting anxiety for a few weeks now - decaf sounds like a better idea at the moment, lol. 

Picked up lots of mark down produce this morning, so I'll make a quick stir fry for dinner. That should give me enough time to inventory one of the can rotators tonight - come "hockey sticks" or high water. Mom's planning to "dump" all her canned goods on me, so I better organize what I have so I'm ready.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - It will take more than this to fill ALL my jars!
Please check out the Blister Buster strips for your dad, as well. The are very soft and cushiony. Band aide makes them. They are great if you get a stone bruise also. I'm telling you, they are awsome, for those who experience foot problems.

Also, feel free to send me your caffienated coffee....I'm gonna need ALL the help I can get and this is why........
I just left a meeting with the owners of a local farmers market.....
they want me to make unique products and private lable them. All heathy and organic with full creative control. He also gave me a client for a 1500 plate dinner.......Ohheavenhelpme!! How do I turn this down? I can't! I just can't. We are having a formal meeting at the end of March.
I did get my auto registered!
I gotta go back and deliver an order, then back to the canners again.

BTW- I stopped by the local BBQ place to grab a bite to go....about an hour ago. I usually sit down and eat there....I asked for it to go....he asked me why wasn't I sittin....I told him I was canning and had to get back. His comment was" There isn't very many of YOU people still doing that stuff.... Except those wierd Prepper folks you hear about and those that are on TV." I just looked down, looked back up at him and left. You gotta know when to fold 'em.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Jen - It will take more than this to fill ALL my jars!


Yeah, but if you keep picking up 50# of this and 50# of that every few days, your going to have the biceps of a weigh lifter and a pantry that we are all drooling over, lol. Great job holding your tongue with the BBQ guy, sometimes it's hard not to let ones tin foil hat show. Being you cook commercially you're allowed to can and not be a "kook"....rest of us have to hide harder. I, instead, moved to an area where canning is still seen as normal....another advantage of living not too far from the Amish.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well we have a FEW new prep items that have been on our "list" for a while... We got a new generator and had to go buy a new router (interent, lightening strike this am got it) and dh seen a weather radio he's been wanting (online its been $45, in store it was 38) So we are now proud owners of a crank/solar/charging weather radio w a flashlight! ... And a generator... 
Hoping to start "prepping" the garden this weekend ( unbed it and get it turned over  ) MARCH into spring!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen, I'm only in the commercial kitchen when I am cooking for someone else.
All the other is prepared right here. 
Yeah, the BBQ guy is nice enough.....but, by the time I walked to my car, I was thinking...what a dink he was. Pfffffffft!
The people at the commercial kitchen REALLY think I am a KOOK!! Remember, I'm the scrap lady!!
I turned all but the dehydrators off and I am calling it an early night.... I gotta be outta here super early and at the kitchen. I am beat like a drum.
Dh won't snap beans tonight for me.......oh, well....I worry about that tomorrow.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

we were able to pick up a years supply of TP today. gotta have TP.


----------

